# Washing Buttoned Seat Covers



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

I am considering taking the cushion covers off the seats in our Autotrail to wash them after a long trip. This would mean taking the buttons off as well, and then replacing them. Has anyone done this successfully, or is it a hell of a job and they never look the same again?
Thanks :?


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I think it would be preferable to hire one of those carpet cleaners from a DIY store, they come with an upholstery attachment generally - a nice dry day and leave them out to dry in no time, just pulled our carpets out yesterday and did exactly the same and they've come up really well.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Presuming the covers contain some kind of foam, is there any problem when washing the covers with a carpet cleaner upholstery attachment without removing them?

Phil42


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If you remove the buttons it will only take a few seconds to replace them.......if you are an upholsterer 8O 

However for mere mortals like us I think the previous suggestions are the best course :wink:

PS. It is a simple job but requires patience and a cool temper.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

I would use a carpet/upholstry cleaner...have used ours several times and it always turns out lovely. I wouldn't attempt to remove the buttons etc as I don't think it will ever be as good as it is now..if you get my drift!  :lol:


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies... maybe I need to go down that route instead!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

alphadee said:


> Thanks for the replies... maybe I need to go down that route instead!


If you do then you *must* use a fabric protector spray, such as Scotch Guard, afterwards. If you don't the covers will get dirty very quickly.

Tip: Johnsons Cleaners and other retailers who hire out Rug Doctor carpet cleaners also sell a fabric protector, called Fabric Protector :roll:, at a much cheaper price than Scotch Guard.


----------

